# Staples/Office Depot Type Store in Spain?



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all,

Thanks for your awesome help in answering all of our insignificant questions, some things you just can't google  


Is there an equivalent of a Staples in Spain? Or even like an Office Depot kind of store? Or are we stuck with only a hipermercado to try to find stationary, office supplies etc?

TYIA!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

You are certainly not limited to hipermercados. In my town, and I am sure in other good sized towns, there will be independent shops selling all kinds of stationery and office supplies. We have an excellent one here in Vélez called Almacenes La Lonja. Their prices are very good and they sell online too:-

Productos de oficina - Material escolar - Juegos educativos - Impresoras - Destructoras - Máquinas para su oficina - Papel - Consumibles informáticos - Toners - AlmaceneslaLonja.com


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Lots of places - more than in the UK.

We bought all the stationery for our business in these two which may not be too far from you depending on where you are in Malaga province.

Stationery stores


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I use these people...first class in all ways: Material de oficina, informática y papelería - Disofic


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

any chinese shop sell those things


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you see Carlin I'd steer clear. They have a good selection, but are expensive. I agree with others that local stores can be very good. Around here they get lists directly from the local schools for example and make up bags of stuff needed for second year secondary at St Michel's for example so you don't have to go in and ask for each individual item.
Chinese shops also have a lot of stuff as Lolito says and the quality has really improved in recent years.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Cay. Where abouts are you in Malaga? In Malaga city and around here, it's not like the big franchises we see in Ontario now, where every town looks the same with the same big chain stores. I haven't found anything remotely like Staples/Office Depot here. Remember how Grand & Toy were the ones to start that idea of a store exclusively with office supplies, and how expensive they were?!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Dónde estamos | DisOfic


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I live 45 km from the nearest city so what I can't get at the local Chinese bazaar I order from Amazon, everything from staplers to printer paper and cartridges. Postage is free if you sign with Premium (there's a small annual fee) and it comes within 2-3 days.


----------

